# shutting myself away



## wanttoflyaway (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all.... 

OK I have tried everything to be ok and I sort of was before family news a few weeks ago .... I have now shut down all my social networking and avoiding the news... is this really a good idea or is it stupid to shut myself away?! - my husband is beginning to get angry with me but I'm just trying to cope.  

I know people shouldn't be worried about what they say in front of me ( not that they really are!!! .. maybe one or two but that's the limit) only a few very close family know about our situation and they don't seem the most sensitive so surely its better for me just to fade into the background for a bit.?!?!?? 

so frustrated!!!! anyone else like this?!?!? xx


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

All I can say is that virtually all of us have done it, at some time or another.  It's a way of trying to keep yourself safe, really, so that you can function at work. For years I've hardly ever gone out during the school holidays, for example, which means a long time in the summer! I've only gone to places where I knew I'd be safe and there wouldn't be any small children and families because seeing them _hurt,_ basically! I've had a lot of long, solitary walks, for example. 
It's only this year that I've thought, 'to heck with it, I've shut myself away for long enough!' Ironically, we've now got the chance to try surrogacy, just as I was beginning to think I might actually be OK even without kids but it's taken seven long years to get to this point.
Do what you need to do, you're obviously really raw right now. If other people don't get it, that's their problem but you can try telling them that it's very hard for you at the moment and you'd appreciate just being left alone to mull over your options. 
As for the news, there's no law that says we all have to watch it, wonder about what they're going to call the new prince and wave little flags.  I have republican leanings, anyway.

Rowanxx


----------



## wanttoflyaway (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks rowan for your reply ... it means a lot  

you are so right - if people don't understand it is their problem - yes we go out walking a lot its a very 'safe' outing!! 

Good Luck with everything Rowan  

xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

I can totally relate to this. I'm sure we have all been there. Just give yourself time...
 


Love
Snowbelle


----------

